# 97 Nissan Altima



## Gomer Pyle (Jun 26, 2006)

HI i am trying to change the belt on a 97 Nissan Altima. I know where it is located and i know that there are two belts. One for the AC, and one for the the alternator.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ok... so whats your question?


----------

